

Why Blackberry Needs Real Innovation - robertbud1
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2010/03/01/why-blackberry-needs-real-innovation-and-how-boston-can-help/

======
jsm386
I could be misinformed, but an hour ago I needed to update someone on some
weekly stats who is out of the country. He told me to give him a summary as he
can't open an XLS attachment on on his Blackberry (one of the new Bolds). If
my iPhone can do that, how on Earth could a 'business' smartphone not do that?
Please contradict me if I'm wrong; otherwise Blackberry is in far greater need
of 'innovation' than this article argues.

~~~
akl
My bold can do that, though it's entirely likely he didn't know the path
through the menus to open the .xls doc. The office-like suite opens
.doc/.xls/.ppt, iirc.

It doesn't render properly 100% of the time, though, whereas my iPhone always
seemed to.

------
davidw
I recently did some work porting Hecl to the BB, and just found it to
generally be a painful experience. Windows-only, lots of weird stuff, a slow
emulator, and a generally odd platform. The actual phones are very nice, but
in an iPhone/Android world, I think that's not an edge any longer.

------
axod
Hey. They're finally going to use WebKit instead of their extremely sucky
browser, that's gotta be a start.

------
pwpwp
I won't worry about BB. They seem to be the only company able to create a
smartphone that works (i.e. doesn't crash etc.) at the moment.

